# IVF - Thrush solution?



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi

Can anyone advise me? I have egg collection next wednesday and I started the antibiotics last Tuesday and they have given me thrush, can I take something for this (on top of the rest of the drugs I'm taking) or will it harm my follicles??  I can put up with it but if it is completely safe to take something from the chemist, I would rather do that??

Hollie


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Canestan is fine to take.

Sarah


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Thankyou!


----------

